# Good price?



## jagee44 (Sep 27, 2007)

I came across this bottle at an antique store.  It was listed for 45 dollars.  I have not bought it yet but should I?


----------



## irish digger (Sep 27, 2007)

you did right leaving it there it looks very modern


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 27, 2007)

Those "persian saddle flasks" are somewhere between 1 and 1000 years old, probably closer to 1[].  I see them in antique stores for $10-40. I dont know the story behind them but if I had to guess I'd say people brought them back as souveniers of thier trips to the middle east.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 27, 2007)

MATT is correct. I've seen quite a few on Ebay...even bid on some and got beat down. They usually go for more than $45.00
 There's also a more recently made one (repRo)...looks a bit more crude.


----------



## jagee44 (Sep 27, 2007)

The one at the antique store had a very large pontil.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 27, 2007)

JAGEE...all of them I've seen are heavily pontiled. And I believe there are indeed authentic ones well over 100 years old. First one I ever lusted after was seen by me at a show in the early 1970s. Too much money then though...as now...[]


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 28, 2007)

if it has good ware on it then it is worth about 150 in that color.  Most are tealish.  An emerald one like that would a little less common and worth more.  But like it has been said they range from 1 - 1000 years probably and the method of making them has not changed the slightest bit...


----------



## Digger George (Oct 3, 2007)

Check it out, you can more than double your money
http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-OPEN-PONTIL-PERSIAN-SADDLE-FLASK-TEAL-MEGA-CRUDE_W0QQitemZ270166812320QQihZ017QQcategoryZ891QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## capsoda (Oct 3, 2007)

I double my money every time I pick up a penny off the ground and I don't feel so dumb trying to double it that way. [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 3, 2007)

That ones a Naval Boarding Weapon. This is the real flask.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160155656727&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## brokenshovel (Oct 3, 2007)

For God's Sake!!!!!  
 Gotta watch and see who wins for I've decided to sell my 1000 shares of the Brooklyn Bridge


----------

